
Oracle buys Wercker - sassyiphoneuser
http://blog.wercker.com/oracle
======
kkapelon
This does not surprise me. Wercker was the most complex CI solution I tested
and without good documentation.

This allows for a lot of consulting opportunities for Oracle.

[http://blog.codepipes.com/hosted-ci-comparison/hosted-ci-
com...](http://blog.codepipes.com/hosted-ci-comparison/hosted-ci-
comparison.html#wercker)

Also the press release says "Wercker empowers organizations and their
development teams to achieve continuous integration and continuous delivery
(CI/CD) goals with micro-services and Docker"

But the official documentation says that Docker is not directly supported
[http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/faq/can-i-build-
dockerfile...](http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/faq/can-i-build-dockerfiles)
[http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/faq/can-i-run-docker-
comma...](http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/faq/can-i-run-docker-commands)

So "Wercker’s Docker-based platform" is a platform that is run internally with
Docker, not a platform that allows YOU the customer to use Docker. The press
release is not telling the whole truth.

------
kentt
Great I almost used it for a project and ended up using Buildkite instead.
Glad I dodged a bullet and didn't depend on something Oracle.

~~~
joncampbelldev
same here, so glad I found out about buildkite, has been amazing to use.

------
eliaspro
> Oracle is the industry leader in reliability, simplicity ...

...no need to continue reading at this line.

~~~
dragonwriter
Among enterprise-focussed commercial vendors of similar classes of software,
that description isn't actually as ridiculous as it initially seems.

------
puzzle
Interesting. Was anyone even remotely picturing something like this?

Congratulations to the Wercker team, but for anyone on the "Never Oracle
(again)" train, this means one less option for CD/CI. My only exception is
VirtualBox.

~~~
nhumrich
Yep. My team is currently on wercker. I will now be finding an alternative.

~~~
kkapelon
If you are on Java this mega comparison might help.

[http://blog.codepipes.com/hosted-ci-comparison/hosted-ci-
com...](http://blog.codepipes.com/hosted-ci-comparison/hosted-ci-
comparison.html)

~~~
dragonwriter
> If you are on Java

...that's a pretty bad place to be on if your on the Never Oracle train.

------
dkarapetyan
Why do these posts always sound the same and follow the same format? Are they
mandated by the legal department?

~~~
kristianc
More benign than that. The world of enterprise software marketing is strange
in that as much as it's about standing out from the crowd, it's also about
fitting in with the pack.

For most enterprise marketing there is an accepted formula and very few now
deviate from it, particularly around stuff like acquisitions where marketing
rarely has the clout to suggest a novel approach.

------
gabrtv
Congrats to Mies and co. on behalf of the Deis team. Always enjoyed working
with you!

------
micah_chatt
Is this an attempt by Oracle to really get into the Kubernetes space, or just
a right-priced acquisition in the broader cloud space?

~~~
kristianc
My bet is on the latter - it allows Oracle to have a story around container
management.

~~~
cdkee
They already have a docker-based container service as a part of their IaaS
offering, but management was a huge weak spot as most of the services are
fairly new

~~~
kristianc
Governance / control also a big big part of enterprise Docker sale along with
usual DevOps move faster stuff.

Surprised how little messaging has moved on though and microservices still
treated as a panacea for all ills.

------
rmykhajliw
That's very sad news. I used wercker for a few years and it's the best CI/CD
platform I worked with. It has the best integration with docker (honestly it
run everything in your own docker container, so you can configure/setup
everything you need)

~~~
kkapelon
Are you joking? Wercker has the worst Docker integration ever!

In most other hosted CI services you can run plain Docker commands. But not
with Wercker!

They even mention it in the docs: [http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/faq/can-
i-build-dockerfile...](http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/faq/can-i-build-
dockerfiles)

[http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/faq/can-i-run-docker-
comma...](http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/faq/can-i-run-docker-commands)

~~~
rmykhajliw
I never ever need this. Usually process a bit different. Wercker runs your
building container, that you described in box section. So there're no
limitation of commands or steps (how it called in wercker language)

~~~
kkapelon
Here is how your sentence sounds like:

I never ever need [to run standard Docker commands that work everywhere].
Usually process is a bit different [than using the standard Docker commands
that work everywhere]. Wrecker [does something that is completely custom to
Wrecker]. So there's no limitations [to something that is completely specific
to Wrecker]

If that is not vendor lock-in, I don't know what is.

------
kt9
If you're looking for an alternative to wercker check out
[https://www.distelli.com](https://www.distelli.com). We do more than just CI
- full K8S support + an open source container registry.

disclaimer: I'm the founder at distelli

~~~
rmykhajliw
I not sure they can build something useful
[https://screencast.com/t/XOvY3wA64NBx](https://screencast.com/t/XOvY3wA64NBx)
mostly I avoid waiting site loading with 40 sec per image (By the way I have
1Gbit home connection)

------
michieldewilde
Congratulations to Wercker. Loved doing my internship with the strong and
passionate team that Wercker is. Wish them the best under the wings of Oracle.

------
bitwize
Boy, do I ever feel sorry for the team at Wercker.

------
geodel
I was wondering that Oracle is not member of CNCF and they do not talk about
Docker stuff. May be they wanted to chart their own path totally independent
of Kubernetes/Docker/CoreOS technologies etc.

But now with this news it seems this time Oracle is not looking to reinvent
everything cloud related in Java.

------
je42
i have a hard time figuring out what they actually provide ?

~~~
rmykhajliw
Hosted CI, that runs everything in container. Instead of using unknown,
uncontrolled hosted CI environment, you can use your own docker container with
your set of tools to build and release.

